# VINAL COLORS



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

WANTING TO SEE IF ANY ONE HAS A COLOR CHART,WEB SITE ETC.. OF VINALS I COULD SEE I NEED ORANGE'S ALL DIFFRENT SHADES 


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got several different shades of orange, I can post pics


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

sorry All I have is one orange in vinyl and one in tweed

tiger Lily











Last edited by 64 at Feb 12 2004, 01:38 PM


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks man that is kinda close to my color i have seen it befor but it is real ruff looking alot of lines etc.. on it that is the only reson i dont like it i want it like lether


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

it's like leather to bro, when it is stretched, alot of the lines dissapear.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

leather has lines :biggrin: , I had the same grain in my impala and everyon that seen it thought it was leather


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

that tiger lily matches the hugger orange acc carpet too!!! i am doing an 82 coupe deville right now in it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

is there any dye i can use on my dash to match that color ?? i am wanting it all to match


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I think you can have the dye matched close


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

cool i will try to see what i can do :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 10:57 PM
> *is there any dye i can use on my dash to match that color ?? i am wanting it all to match*


 I just had my vinyl matched...but I can't tell you where.....I didn't have them sign confidentiality waivers :tears: .... haha.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

lol yeah i see how good a friend you are lol :biggrin:
you dont have to tell me i will just give you the color i need to match 



Last edited by 82onJUICE at Feb 23 2004, 09:21 PM


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 12:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Feb 17 2004, 10:57 PM
> *is there any dye i can use on my dash to match that color ??  i am wanting it all to match*


I just had my vinyl matched...but I can't tell you where.....I didn't have them sign confidentiality waivers :tears: .... haha.[/b][/quote]
on the daily or on the..... ?#$%*!.... :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I already had it matched for the daily a long time ago. :0


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 10:59 PM
> *I already had it matched for the daily a long time ago. :0 *


 even the door panels?????


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

vinyl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Try here 

http://www.upholsterysupply.com/luxor.htm


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks for the link but i did not see any thing that is close to the color i am looking for 

any one that has any links or names of diffrent companys that sell vinyl post it up :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i wouldnt dye your seats orange unless you like orange cloths too :uh: 



Last edited by Joost.... at Feb 26 2004, 12:17 AM


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i am not going to be dyeing the seats i am only dyeing my dash, and some trim


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

tiger lily^^^^


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Feb 13 2004, 09:37 PM
> *that tiger lily matches the hugger orange acc carpet too!!! i am doing an 82 coupe deville right now in it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 thanks for sending me the colors a big help hopefully it will match :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi+Feb 24 2004, 06:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KingLewi @ Feb 24 2004, 06:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 10:59 PM
> *I already had it matched for the daily a long time ago.   :0  *


even the door panels?????[/b][/quote]
Yes, the front upper parts.....I'm mostly leaving the two tone on the door panels to match what I have going on in the seats.


----------

